# Driver's License



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'm stationed in SC for a little while longer while on active orders, and my Sup know's of my career plans after getting out. That being said, an oppurtunity came up for me to possibly get on as a reserve officer down here for the remainder of my enlistment. This requires me to get a South Carolina D/L instead of my current MA one. I still have the intentions of returning to MA to seek employment when I get out. So my question is will this interfere with anything regarding residency in MA in the future? I have the civil service test coming up in September and I don't want to be in a paperwork shitstorm having my MA residency questioned. Thanks for any/all input.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

It shouldn't have any bearing on your employment. If anything you'll be asked if you have a license in another state so the employing agency can run (or you have to show them) your drivers history from that state.

My question: why the hell do you want to return _here_? Get on there, and _stay_ there...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I will admit that I am not familiar with the Civil Service rules while on active duty. From the outside looking in, I would think that getting a SC DL would mean you were establishing residency there? Or, is that not held against you as you are sill on active duty?


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Deuce said:


> My question: why the hell do you want to return _here_? Get on there, and _stay_ there...


This


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

From what I recall, as long as you return to the same municipality you left from you establish your residency there for civil circus purposes.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Deuce said:


> It shouldn't have any bearing on your employment. If anything you'll be asked if you have a license in another state so the employing agency can run (or you have to show them) your drivers history from that state.
> 
> *My question: why the hell do you want to return here? Get on there, and stay there...[/*quote]
> 
> Haha you're not the first person to ask me this! I like the south and enjoy the country music and lack of hippie liberals but I've always wanted to live in New England..everything I have is back up there so I shall return.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

soxrock75 said:


> I will admit that I am not familiar with the Civil Service rules while on active duty. From the outside looking in, I would think that getting a SC DL would mean you were establishing residency there? Or, is that not held against you as you are sill on active duty?


As far as the military is concerned, my home of record is still in MA, I would just be changing my D/L from MA to SC so I'm not sure.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

lofu said:


> From what I recall, as long as you return to the same municipality you left from you establish your residency there for civil circus purposes.


Thanks, I'll email MA civil service HRD and double check. Hopefully I'll get a response before Christmas...


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know how to post a link but if you go to the HRD website and search "Military residence preference" or words to that effect, it will give you a couple more links to info on the most recent police exam. There's a .doc file that will have the info that I think you need.
It looks to me that residency is established by your DD214, not your driver's license, but check it out yourself.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

sdb29 said:


> I don't know how to post a link but if you go to the HRD website and search "Military residence preference" or words to that effect, it will give you a couple more links to info on the most recent police exam. There's a .doc file that will have the info that I think you need.
> It looks to me that residency is established by your DD214, not your driver's license, but check it out yourself.


Thanks! I think I'll be all set then.
Verbatim from the site:
(You must be a Massachusetts Resident at the time of entry to active duty or your Home of Record on your DD214 is Massachusetts)


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

This might be dated, But I remember that I had 6 months to convert my N.C. DL when I returned in 1990 as I kept Mass as my home of record.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

No problem. But you should still forget about MA. need to come to New England? Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont are all better choices.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Deuce said:


> My question: why the hell do you want to return _here_? Get on there, and _stay_ there...


*If you're coming back for family reasons, I understand. If your coming back because you've heard how we "make great money" blah blah blah, consider researching depts nationwide. You may make decent money here if you want to put in the hours (details, OT), but money isn't everything. I can only speak in regards to my observations @ my MA job, but the politics etc are disturbing at times. I've heard of guys having judges, congressmen, city councilors and the like make calls/write letters to get specialty jobs etc. And it apparently works.....what the fu*k do these types know about your ability to do the work of a PO? *

*My job has it's goods and it has it's bads, but if you envision being a Cop that will get assignments based on performance versus "important" people writing letters etc, you may want to broaden your search nationwide....... PS: I am not trying to come across as bitter because I was bypassed for something, I am speaking in general as I have seen excellent candidates (not me) for a position get bypassed for a political hack.........just my opinion, others may differ on my observations of where I work...... *

*If I had to do it all over again I would try hard to get on a big city job. I would "assume" based on the #'s (NYPD 35,000+ Cops; LAPD 10,000 or so) there would be much more opportunity to try different assignments etc. Back here it's basically specialty assignments for life unless you screw up/get promoted, which doesn't make for many openings for others to give it a try.........I love patrol, but as I get older it would be nice to try something new etc, but it's not a given as most specialties are taken by somewhat young guys. In some cases some of these guys have over 20 years left, which locks up that spot for 20 years, unless they are promoted etc.......Also, there are guys in specialties that got there on merit, but there are plenty who are there because they "know someone" as well....*


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> *If you're coming back for family reasons, I understand. If your coming back because you've heard how we "make great money" blah blah blah, consider researching depts nationwide. You may make decent money here if you want to put in the hours (details, OT), but money isn't everything. I can only speak in regards to my observations @ my MA job, but the politics etc are disturbing at times. I've heard of guys having judges, congressmen, city councilors and the like make calls/write letters to get specialty jobs etc. And it apparently works.....what the fu*k do these types know about your ability to do the work of a PO? *
> 
> *My job has it's goods and it has it's bads, but if you envision being a Cop that will get assignments based on performance versus "important" people writing letters etc, you may want to broaden your search nationwide....... PS: I am not trying to come across as bitter because I was bypassed for something, I am speaking in general as I have seen excellent candidates (not me) for a position get bypassed for a political hack.........just my opinion, others may differ on my observations of where I work...... *
> 
> *If I had to do it all over again I would try hard to get on a big city job. I would "assume" based on the #'s (NYPD 35,000+ Cops; LAPD 10,000 or so) there would be much more opportunity to try different assignments etc. Back here it's basically specialty assignments for life unless you screw up/get promoted, which doesn't make for many openings for others to give it a try.........I love patrol, but as I get older it would be nice to try something new etc, but it's not a given as most specialties are taken by somewhat young guys. In some cases some of these guys have over 20 years left, which locks up that spot for 20 years, unless they are promoted etc.......Also, there are guys in specialties that got there on merit, but there are plenty who are there because they "know someone" as well....*


I appreciate the input, and believe me I have thought about going elsewhere. I do have somewhat of an interest in the US Marshal Service if all else fails in MA. As for the politics and bs that go on behind the scenes that myself as a non LEO can't see, I would like to experience that and make a decision to either stay or leave. However, I do read and the posts from you members that have been on the job for a while regarding positive and negative aspects as a LEO in MA and sometimes it's motivating and sometimes it's a reality check. As for the money..my 93 Town Car still runs strong


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't remember the exact law and/or wording, but while on active duty, RMV allows you a lot of leeway. I would imagine so does the civil service. Hell, you could have let your mass license lapse, and you would still have a grace period to get a new one on return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

